# Block Heater Cord: Male end question?



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

So, my block heater stopped working during our recent cold snap. Took it in to our mechanic last Friday, and he said it was just the end that needed replacing, which he did and said it tested fine now. He said he put on a heavier duty end. I didn't look at it there as I didn't expect it to be that different. So I got home and wanted to plug it in. It was a totally different end, a fat round one with a yellow middle, and the two prongs are the same size. And the ground is sort of U-shaped. And no protector cover either. Oh well, I thought. Until I tried to plug it in! It does not go into our extension cords, even a new one we just got from Crappy Tire! I barely got it into an older one, but had to pull so hard to get it back out, I was afraid I'd break it. Naturally, they are closed till after New Year's. Any thoughts? 

Thanks, as usual!!!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Picture??

envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Season's greetings everyone. It sounds like a replacement from Home depot or a similar place. My guess is there is a slight manufacturers defect in sizing of a prong or two, and the fit might be a tad tight. You could buy a similar female end for your extension that might permit a better marriage so to speak. Otherwise inserting it and removing it a bunch of times should loosen it up a wee bit so that its easier to plug and unplug. I wonder how much Nissan would want for a replacement block heater cord but you should be able to get the new spliced prong end to work with your extension cord or power outlet plug.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

otomodo said:


> Picture??
> 
> envoyé du throne en grimaçant kclmop












Pretty much like this one. Ya, I guess we will just have to try and get it loosened up. Don't know why he would not put the other kind with a cover on it, as we have so much salt on our roads in the winter!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Three cheers for women power. My wife, in a display of strength this morning, ripped the head off our block heater cord. I am going to have to do the same repair your mechanic did. Installing a new OE cord does not appear to be a simple job. There seems to be 3 different part numbers for the cords depending upon angle of the connector into the engine block... looks like manifold heat shield would need removing to access it, and then there is actual heat shielding applied to the cord in the engine bay area, some zip ties that are hard of access...
What is with these new extension cords that make it hard to insert and a later detach a plug??? Got sucked in by a sale and replaced our old cord whose outer cover was splitting in spots where it had twisted.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Hahaha!! I feel your pain! I did not get a new cord though, just the male end. Still don't know why he used that one; he told me it was a heavier duty one easier to get hold of. I don't like the idea of no cover on the prongs but maybe I can find a little thing to put on it. It is now easier to plug in, but still nasty to pull it out...we got one by Noma for extreme outdoor use (whatever that is) and you have to depress a little lock switch to unplug it. I like it because it has an illuminated end so I can see from the house if it is working... Good luck with your repairs!!!


----------



## alisons.4388 (29 d ago)

Anyone have a 99998-410826 block heater installed? I don't hear it humming or sounding like a soft boiling kettle? Someone said block heaters can be silent? How else can you tell if it is indeed working besides using a voltage regulator?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

alisons.4388 said:


> Anyone have a 99998-410826 block heater installed? I don't hear it humming or sounding like a soft boiling kettle? Someone said block heaters can be silent? How else can you tell if it is indeed working besides using a voltage regulator?


I don't know what model block heater I have, but I am on my second 2006 X-Trail and have had to replace the plug in both. Neither made any sound when plugged in. Your mechanic can test the cord very quickly. I live in southern Alberta and we are in for some horrible cold weather this week, so glad I got mine fixed!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I recall mine doing a "silently burning butter on a frying pan" sound when plugged. If there's too much wind you can't hear it. And of course the next day car was warmer on start.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------

